# Good News for the show!



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

New Breed Archery and BHA TV partner up&#8230;&#8230;..New "BHA TV Pro Series Bow" coming soon!&#8230;&#8230;.
April 26th, 2010 
Editorial Release:

New Breed Archery™ and Bowhunting Addiction TV™ Announce Sponsorship Agreement

New Breed Archery™ and Bowhunting Addiction TV™ are both fairly new companies but have a very strong and loyal followings. After much thought and consideration both companies determined that it would be beneficial to work together to promote and endorse both brands through a multi-year partnership/sponsorship agreement.

David Olmstead of New Breed™ and Old Faithful Outdoors™: "We were looking for a new and exciting show to grow with. We wanted down to earth guys that portray real life and real hunting situations. After meeting the crew at Bowhunting Addiction TV™ we came to a quick realization that these were the guys!"

Bowhunting Addiction TV™ is a Michigan based show that airs exclusively on the Sportsman Channel. Don Pollauf, co-founder of BHA TV explains; "The show made its debut in January 2010 after the Team invested 3 years developing the right format for their bow hunting only show. It is shot and produced entirely in High Definition. The show features the BHA TV TEAM and integrates multiple storylines in each episode. The Team makes an effort to show the true reality of each hunt by airing multiple kill shots, the missed shots and the behind the scene details".

New Breed Archery™ wanted to do something a little different for the guys at BHA TV all while promoting NBA's flagship bow the Genetix. New Breed Archery is now the signature bow of choice for all Bowhunting Addiction TV productions. New Breed also announced plans to release a new "Bowhunting Addiction TV Pro Series" bow. The new series will incorporate Bowhunting Addiction TV colors and logos in the design.

BATV will air its first show using New Breed Archery bows on January 1st, 2011, so look out for them on the Sportsman's Channel.


----------

